# Beginning Bow



## asylumgaurd777 (Sep 22, 2007)

I am probably the in the most beginning stage of archery. i am so new i have never shot a bow before.

i am very interested in the archery and have researched a little bit, but don't know what to look for in terms of anything.

i don't want to shoot a compound bow.

thanks to all that help.


----------



## lunkerlander (Aug 26, 2007)

Then I think you should look at buying a recurve bow. The price ranges vary depending on quality, but if your just starting, I would look at buying a used bow. Ebay has bows that you can look for.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

If you're just staring out and wanting to not shoot compound, go with a cheap PSE recurve. They make the Buckeye model in 30 lb and less draw weights for $100 or so. If you can pull back more than 30 lbs, you could get a nicer low end recurve for $190ish, the PSE Impala. That's the one I've got, it's a nice shooting bow for the price. That one goes up to 50 or 55 lb draw. Do you know what your draw length is? How much can you pull back? Are you just going to target shoot? Bowfish? Hunt? It's kind of hard to pick a good one without a bit more info, but knowing the "no compound" was good to start.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Just realize that recurves (or longbows) take more committment than compound bows. While recurves can be shot with sights, instinctive shooting is the best way to go if you can master it. One of the tricks to mastering it is to do "roving" type shooting rather than standing in front of a target at a set range and repeatedly shoot arrows. Shooting targets at random ranges seems to develop the instinctive shooting technique a bit faster. many shooters learn to shoot instinctively by using the arrow as a sight reference. While this works in its purest form instinctive shooting is more "feel" than sighting. once you get the feel for it it's a wonder. No range estimation, or sighting. You draw the bow back and your body and mind will automatically adjust to what "feels" right.

I wish I could go back to the recurve but I'll likely never see that day again. So I tromp around with my 13 year old golden eagle compound without sights.

I can assure you that most salesmen will try talk you into a compound bow (and a top of the line one at that).


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

check the classified adds I have a great CHEAP bow package for sale.


----------

